# Tom Ergo



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Made out of Jack-fruit tree wood, homemade mosaic lanyard pin, 24 hour BLO bath and finished with wax.

Special thanks to scarfaceTom for sharing his wonderful design. Template link


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Great work on a great design there buddy!


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

the color looks terriffic.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Nice E! Tom would be proud


----------



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

Beautiful Slinger!


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Very nice slingshot!


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Looks awesome your version of Toms Ergo, homemade mosaic pins a very cool think :wub:


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Beautiful, Irfan. I like it. Love the homemade mosaic lanyard lining too. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## flicks (Feb 16, 2013)

Wow, very nice! I really like the mosaic pin!


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Oh my!!!!! What a BEAUTY!!!!

Awesome craftsmanship and attention to detail!!! GREAT work, my friend!!

And the colour of that wood is so, so sweet!!!!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Preciosa Irfan, esa madera se parece mucho a la de Tamarindo. Realmente wonderful


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

Hi E, congratulations on a nicely crafted SS! I was always of the opinion that Jackfruit wood was too soft and light for Slingshot forks Live and learn!


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Very Nice!Good work!


----------



## hautamak (May 5, 2013)

I like the idea that even we have same templates, results are still both unique. 
Tom ergo is one good design, fits my hand like glove 

You have finished that one wonderful !


----------



## Tom Kretschmer (Apr 4, 2013)

Btoon84 said:


> Nice E! Tom would be proud


Yes Sir, i'm proud :king: . This little baby looks better than my one!!!

Well done!!! I'm glad some people like this template.


----------



## f00by (May 18, 2010)

Nice work E. the design is cool, I like the wood choice and that mosaic pin really sets it off!


----------



## Mike Bowlin (May 31, 2015)

Hi Tom, I am going to get started building me one in just a few hours. I was hope you could let me know how thick you made it?
Thanks
Mike


----------

